# some of my euro skull work!!!



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome Work Man!!! Love the Gator head on the log and did u paint the Mount ^^^


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

that deer skull was dipped in a camo finsh.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

Excellent!! I like the camo skull. Well done!!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Lots of cool stuff! You shoot all those nice bucks?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see someone doing it the RIGHT way!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

they look great! gave me some good ideas! thanks


----------



## ioniskwocky (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thanks Good Forum*

Top-notch info it is surely. We’ve been searching for this information.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

I like them all but the one with 3 bucks on the horizontal board is my favorite by far.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

that was a guys season kill there. archery-rifle-muzzleloader deer. the wood is maple.


----------



## travioli (Nov 4, 2011)

dermestid beetles are the bees knees,ive been thinking of investing in a colony...how has maintaining them been?


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

as far as keeping a colony of beetles up is a pain in the butt. i keep two colonies going incase i kill one group. i have killed them several times. cold temps , grease problems, too high. i got a new camera so pics should be getting better.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

added some more pics to website. yall check them out.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

where do I get these beatles?


----------



## oakridgeman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice work. I've been looking for some creative idea's. Thanks for sharing


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

camo deer


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Great looking work.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

boulevard said:


> where do I get these beatles?


Lots of places. Ebay has them for sale even.

Type in "dermisted beatles" you will find them.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been doing these for a few years as well. I've never degreased any of mine and they still look white. Can you explain the degreasing process? 

Thanks


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude that is great work...I personally don't like the camo, but to each his own. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

they all look great. Super white as well. Love the gator on the log.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

degreasing is soaking them in water and a few other chemicals to remove all the fats,oils, and grease from the bone ( inside and out) this will take from 4 weeks to 6 months depending on animal. so there is no smell or yellowish tint to them ever. send me pm for my website


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I soak mine in h20 with a good dose of dawn liquid and keep adding h20 to float the oil and grease off


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

coop1212 said:


>


how is this one mounted to that log?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

i make a bracket to attach them with.ill see if i can find a pic...


----------



## skullfreak (Apr 17, 2011)

for who is interested in getting beetles!i have 3 huge colony's going as we speak,large enough to do a deer skull in 24yrs!they are not the easiest to keep care of!humidity,temp's,insects etc.. are your worse enemys!also if not planning on doing alot of skulls they are not worth having.just do maceration,which i also do.check your state taxidermy laws...some think just cause your not doing mounts with the hide,you don't need a license.oh yeah i also do the whole degreasing process.


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

nice work..i have ventured into the skulls the past couple of years. I have been using maceration and boy does that stink. Still new to the game but here is one i have done


----------



## skullfreak (Apr 17, 2011)

nice work guys!


----------

